# How often do you bathe?



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I was wondering what the norm was on Golden baths? I maybe bathe Yukon every couple weeks unless he gets dirty outside or something. He kinda smells though only a few days after a bath and he is mostly indoors :yuck: He does play fight constantly with my boyfriends female Blue Heeler so maybe roughhousing and getting slobbery contributes. I want to bathe him more often since he gets stinky but I don't want to damage his hair or skin. I know Goldens are pretty tolerant of bathing because of their oily skin but I don't want to over do it.

So, yeah, how often do you bathe?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it depends on the shampoo you use. I use Isle of Dogs No 10 and that is gentle enough for weekly use. I pair it with IOD No 51 conditioner (Molly swims a lot) and her coat feels absolutely heavenly for the entire week until it's time for another bath, even though she swims every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I try to do once a week but it end up being once every 1-2 weeks. I like the look, smell and feel of a clean dog. He just looks so handsome after a bath and blow dry. 

As long as you're using a gentle shampoo made for dogs, it shouldn't be a problem. I'm also a big fan of forced air dryers for efficiency.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Once a week. I show my dog in conformation and we are trying to grow coat. My mentor tells me clean coat grows. It has proven true! If you are going to bathe this frequently, Id use a higher end shampoo. I alternate between Chris Christensen Day to Day and another favorite. I would recommend this one, dilute 10:1. I would also recommend a forced air dog dryer so that you get the dog entirely dry so you don't get a smell like you're experiencing now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max gets a bath probably every 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Max gets a bath probably every 4 to 6 weeks.


Its awesome he can go that long! Yukon would be too smelly!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Cari said:


> Its awesome he can go that long! Yukon would be too smelly!


He can get a little smelly. Sometimes he gets a swim in between.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Every 1-2 weeks.

I use a regular hair dryer, on a lower heat setting. It takes a loooooooong time to dry her off.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I brush him regularly but I don't bathe Brooks very often-not even sure how often I do as it is very infrequent. When he goes swimming in the lake in summer I will bathe him afterwards as the lake water leaves a funky smell.
He doesn't dirty because he doesn't go outside that much other than out in the car with us, or for his 2 walks per day or out for a few minutes to pee whenever he wants.
His body never smells. Once in a while, when he has been licking his netherparts his muzzle will have an odor so that is when I will give a bath, or I bathe him when people are coming to stay with us just so he looks extra nice.


----------

